# Impossible de faire la mise à jour



## loukoum42 (15 Avril 2011)

Bonjour 
J'a donc un Ipad 3G Wifi 1ère genération donc j'en suis très satisfaite  sauf que ...
je n'arrive pas à faire les mise à jour logiciel ...il télécharge bien la mise à jour et au moment de continuer le processus  il me dit un truc du genre " "mise à jour impossible, serveur Apple non accessible" ou quelque chose comme cela " 
Mon ipad n'a jamais été jailbreaké ...
J'ai essayé de restaurer mais il peut pas puisqu' il télécharge d'abord la nouvelle maj puis m'affiche le message ci dessus et donc le processus ne va pas au bout 

J'ai un i phone 3 gs et tout se passe normalement

Vais - je en être réduite à rester sur la version 3,1 ?

Une petite aide Svp ? merci d'avance


----------



## cmoi-20 (15 Avril 2011)

Essayez de télécharger la dernière version de iTunes:
http://www.apple.com/fr/itunes/download/


----------

